
“Nobody Speak”: The Gawker vs. Hulk Hogan trial will change how you see the case - acconrad
http://www.businessinsider.com/sundance-nobody-speak-gawker-hulk-hogan-peter-thiel-movie-2017-1
======
acconrad
I just saw this show up on Netflix even though it has been out since the
beginning of the year, but now it's giving me all sorts of doubts.

Part of me thinks this is clearly being peddled by the Gawker folks to give
them a better image and look like they were the victims. And given the
previous discussions
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12203821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12203821))
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12203821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12203821))
on here, that seems like a plausible explanation.

The other thought has to do with the discussion on our mixed feelings after
Peter Thiel funded the case
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12293870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12293870)).
And this filmmaker, Knappenberger, has done documentaries about HN darlings
such as Aaron Swartz. So on the other side, we have someone who is creating a
film who has a level of credibility who is taking an interesting stance on
seemingly empathizing with Gawker, and raising more questions about the
precarious nature of the 1st Amendment.

I'm genuinely curious to hear what people think on here, particularly because
when all of this was happening in real time, the sentiment seemed to be
heavily anti-Gawker and then neutral-to-negative when Thiel was involved. It's
making it very hard for me to discern what is going on in our media landscape
and who is really to blame.

~~~
danielvf
Gawker published a video of someone having sex, that was recorded without
their consent. They then refused to take it down when ordered by a Federal
judge. That's almost as scummy as it gets.

They deserved to loose the court case, and made it much worse by ignoring the
judge. The only surprise was the amount of the damages awarded.

